# Mirage 1/350 Type IXC U Boat



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This kit is a big step up from the many 1/400 Mirage submarine kits I've built. It's a nice crisp molding, but what sets it apart is the photoetch included in the kit that really dresses up the finished product. I hope we see more of these 1/350 sub kits from Mirage.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty!


----------

